

No Liquid Electrolyte in 'Practically Free' Sulphur Energy Store - kondro
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/06/ornl_boffins_suck_the_liquid_out_of_batteries/

======
ada1981
The way we get sulfur is pretty intense - for about $13 a day unprotected
workers risk their lives and health to haul hundreds of lbs of the stuff out
of volcanos.

